# Working Up



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Reading another thread on another board, in which the original poster apparently wanted to avoid working up a load for a new weapon, led me to ask:

why would someone want to avoid working up a load?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, done correctly it's a lot of work.
Lots of finicky reloading. Lots of careful record-keeping.
And if the poster were not a well-practiced and decent shot, he (or she) couldn't be certain of the results anyway.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Huh. 

If I squint, I can almost see that.

But it automatically removes, in my mind, 90% of the advantages you gain when you reload.

The other 5% is that well, I like to reload.

I see a point there, though. The more I reload, the more records I find I should have kept, and the more I see I should be doing.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I also like to reload and to work up good loads for my firearms. I can not understand someone not wanting to get the best out of their efforts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It depends.
Multiple guns the same caliber? Why reinvent the wheel? I have 5 different guns chambered for .45 acp. I've been fortunate in that my loads worked out early on, work fine in my newer guns. But then .45 is a pretty tolerant cartridge.
Purpose of the ammo.
What is the intended use for your reloads? If your just killing cans and paper, your "standard" load may be just fine. If I was building hunting or match loads for a particular gun, then I would start with a clean slate or at least a known baseline and work through the different options thoroughly. Plinking requires a lot less diligence, for me anyway.
Individual requirements are what drive load development. My needs/wants are not the same as others. 
Simplicity is one of my priorities. Why have a large number of different versions of .45 acp loads, when three will do quite nicely for what I need?
results: 
My standard .45 load is 4.6 gr of bullseye w/ a 230 gr cast bullet, CCI 300 primer. I have yet to find a gun that doesn't shoot it really well. It shoots to POI with my fixed sight pistol. I have experimented with different loads occasionally and I have yet to noticeably improve on it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've heard it said, that not wanting to work-up new loads is the difference between a "reloader" and a "handloader."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Once I'd arrived at reliable, reasonably accurate loads for both the .45 ACP and the .30-'06, the latter of which would also properly operate a Garand, I stopped experimenting.
There was no point in further refinement, or even in further experimentation.

Yes, there's the shooter, who reloads to be able to shoot more...
And the handloader, who shoots to empty more cases to feed his handloading hobby.


----------

